# [OT] FreeBSD Erfahrungsbericht (FreeBSD vs. Gentoo)

## MaJor_PerMutation

An FreeBSD hat mich gereizt:

1.: das es eine source - distri ist

2.: 'ports' ... den "Vater"  :Wink:  des 'portage'-Systems

3.: die Geschwindigkeit

4.: die festen relases

5.: das Pakete schon vorhanden waren, die bei Gentoo zu diesem Zeitpunkt, noch nicht im "x86" tree waren

(z. B. XFCE4, OpenOffice 1.1)

Ich habe mich für die Installtion des FreeBSD 4.9-stable entschieden.

Da ich keine halben Sachen mag  :Wink: , Daten gerettet und somit den kompletten HD-Platz für FreeBSD freigegeben.

(oder kurz: Gentoo gekillt, Asche über mein Haupt)

Da mein Brenner genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt das Zeitliche gesegnet hat, musste ich umsteigen auf zwei Boot-Disketten.

Der Boot-Vorgang funktionierte dennoch tadellos, doch dann begannen die Merkwürdigkeiten ihren Lauf zu nehmen.  :Wink: 

Kurz nach dem Wechsel von der Kernel-Disk zur FileSystem-Disk wurde ich mit einer Kernel-Konfiguration konfrontiert.

In dieser Konfiguration waren Module des Kernels vorhanden und aktiviert zu hardware, welche mein Rechner noch nicht einmal von Weitem gesehen hat, geschweige denn eingebaut.

(Beispiel: PCMCIA)

Andere hardware, die definitv in meinem Rechner vorhanden ist, war weder aktiviert noch vorhanden.

(Beispiel: Netzwerkkarte)

Also habe ich alles rausgeschmissen, was definitv falsch war und gehofft, dass der Rest der hardware noch erkannt wird.

Ich finde diese "Vorauswahl" bis heute merkwürdig, warum so einer Konfiguration keine vernünftige hardware-Erkennung vorschalten?

Oder boot-Optionen a la Gentoo?

Vielleicht gibt es diese boot-Optionen wie "doscsi", "doataraid" und Co. ja sogar, allerdings wurden sie in der step-by-step Installationsanleitung des Handbuches meines Erachtens nicht erwähnt.

Nach der Kernel-Konfiguration kam "sysinstall" zum Vorschein.

Eine System-Installation-Tool auf ncurses-Basis (??? bzw. BSD-Gegenstück zu ncurses).

Sehr benutzerfreundlich und einfach das Ganze. Die "standard"-Installation führte mich durch die weiteren Schritte.

Einer der nächsten Schritte war die Festplatteneinrichtung.

Anders als bei linux ist bei FreeBSD diese in zwei Schritte unterteilt.

Der erste Schritt besteht darin, ein sog. "slice" für FreeBSD zu erstellen. Im nächsten Schritt werden in diesem slice die Partitionen erstellt.

Auch hier wieder die Frage: Warum? Warum nicht einfach partitionieren und mit einem Typ (a la 82/83) versehen?

Der Installtion-Guide schwieg sich weiterhin darüber aus, ob in jedem BSD-slice eine /swp vorhanden sein muss oder ob es möglich ist, eine /swp-Partition auf eine andere Festplatte "auszulagern" und die main-hd ohne /swp zu benutzen.

Bei der Auswahl der Installation gab es dann verschiedene 'presets' sowie eine 'custom' - Variante.

Ich habe mich für die "mininmal"-Installation entschieden, welche das base-system sowie 'basic encryption' services(?) enthielt.

Da mir das nicht reichte, habe ich schließlich noch die "system man pages", die "kernel sources" sowie das "ports"-System hinzugefügt.

Bei der Auswahl des Mediums wählte ich "ftp passive" und war gespannt....tatsächlich, die Netzwerkkarte wurde erkannt und funktionierte nach entsprechender Eingabe der Daten (hostname, ip, gateway etc.) tadellos.

Nach einer letzten Bestätigung wurden, die Partitionen eingerichtet und der Installtionsprozess, den man auf vt2 genau verfolgen konnte, begann.

Installationsprozess? Bei einer source-distri?

Ja genau, wer gedacht hat, FreeBSD würde die sourcen downloaden und dann einen bootstrap wie Gentoo zu beginnen, hat sich leider geirrt. Das base system wird bei der ersten Installation als binary installiert. Mein Freude als bekennender stage1-Gentooist war demensprechend getrübt.  :Confused: 

Aber dafür dauerte es halt auch nicht lang, alles Weitere konnte ich ja kompilieren, und beim nächsten update des base systems würde es dann auch kompiliert werden.

'Interessant' fande ich dann noch, dass 'ports' anscheinend auf dem deutschen main server nicht vorhanden war, und ich auf den globalen main server ausweichen musste dafür.

Ein paar weitere Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten (wollen sie inetd laufen haben, welche Konsolen-Sprache, soll ihr Rechner ein xyz-client/server sein etc, wollen sie einen Bildschirmschoner auf der Konsole, wenn ja, welchen? *lol*) und einen reboot später war ich dann in "meinem" FreeBSD-System.

Und stellte als Erstes fest, dass sendmail und sshd liefen.

(Warum?)

Also wurden als nächstes die "rc.conf" sowie die "make.conf" durchwühlt, auf der Suche nach den richtigen Einstellungen für mich. Dabei sind mir zwei Dinge aufgefallen.

1.: Eine shell (csh afaik), die als als (FreeBSD)-default, kein 'delete' auf 'delete', sondern ein 'backspace' auf der 'del'-Taste liegen hat, ist unglaublich nervig.

2.: Ein System, was Änderungen durch sog. "deltas" macht, ist noch  nerviger. "delta" besagt, dass eine Änderung .z.B. in der xyz.conf, wenn man sie z.B. via "sysinstall" macht, einfach "angehängt" werden mit "delta added etc. bla." .... und die gerade so schön sauber aufgebauten .conf-files unglaublich unahnsehnlich und (imho) unnötig verkompliziert werden.

Nach einem weiteren reboot war dann zumindest alles zu meiner Zufriedenheit eingestellt.

Daraufhin wollte ich mit dem Kompilieren loslegen.

Natürlich habe ich mit xfree angefangen.  :Laughing: 

Da habe ich dann zu spüren bekommen, wie man als Gentoo-User mit 'portage' verwöhnt wird  :Wink: 

Kein emerge xyz, keine (im install handbook) beschriebene Möglichkeit, sich auf "einfachem" Wege anzeigen zu lassen, was alles in's System eingebunden wird, wenn ich ein bestimmtes Paket brauche, keine USE-Flags.

Stattdessen ein wechsel in /usr/ports, make-files durchlesen, um sich anzugucken, welche Optionen das Paket bietet und welche Abhängigkeiten es hat. Und wenn es dann noch ein meta-Paket ist, wie xfree, kann man das, wenn man will, vermutlich stundenlang machen.

(Ich vermute, es gibt auch unter FreeBSD entsprechende Tools, aber warum werden sie dann nicht im Install-Teil des Handbuchs gezeigt?)

Zu guterletzt ein "make", "make install", "make clean" oder einfach "make install clean" und es geht los.

Die sourcen werden als default anscheinend nicht von zentralen FreeBSD-Mirrors gezogen, sondern entsprechend der Pakete von den ensprechenden Paketen "zusammengesucht".

(über Vor- und Nachteile kann man sich streiten.)

Zum Thema Geschwindigkeit: Ich habe noch nie eine Compiler (gcc 2.95) so schnell rennen sehen auf meinem System, wirklich beeindruckend.

Ein weiterer (imo) "Haken" an 'ports':

Der compile des ersten Paketes beginnt, dann stellt das System irgendwann fest, dass eine Abhängigkeit fehlt, es folgt ein Sprung in das benötigte Paket, welches dann kompiliert wird.

Danach kehrt das System zum eigentlichen Paket zurück und macht da weiter.

Wenn also Paket x Paket y benötigt, Paket y aber Paket z, und Paket z Paket xyz benötigt, wird so lange rekursiv gesprungen/abgearbeitet, bis die Abhängigkeiten erfüllt sind.

Meiner Meinung nach ist 'portage' in diesem Punkt wesentlich besser, weil es die Abhängigkeiten vorher installiert.

Aber Geschwindkeit ist nicht Alles...

...das xfree(4)-Paket hatte eine bug, wonach es irgendwann bei einem Unterpaket aufhörte, weil eine irgend etwas nicht gesetzt war (ich glaub es war ein lib-path oder dergleichen)

Einmal googlen...der Bug war anscheinend bekannt.

Warum war er nicht behoben bei einem 'stable' release?

Als ich dann CVSup "installiert" habe um 'ports' auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen, wurde mir dann mein Denkfehler klar, als ich las, dass das 'ports'-System keine Unterteilung in 'stable" und 'unstable' (oder sonstiges) hatte.

Das stable bezieht sich nicht auf 'ports', sondern auf das "base system", welches man, wieder gesondert, über sourcen updaten kann. (allerdings kann man beim system-update (world-update?) auch wiederum z.B. xfree erstellen lassen(?))

Auf jeden Fall fand ich die Unterteilung in sourcen und ports recht verwirrend, besonders, wenn einige ports auch noch als sourcen vorhanden sind und umgekehrt.

Für mich hat sich dadurch jedenfalls gezeigt, wie relativ das "stable" ist.

Bei xfree habe ich dann versucht, den Bug zu beheben, das endete mit einer Endlosschleife beim Kompilieren.

Als mir das ganze zu bunt wurde, habe ich einfach zu Testzwecken, xfree, XFCE4 und gdm als binaries installiert.

Diese Möglichkeit gefiel mir wiederum sehr gut, besonders, wenn man große Dinge antesten möchte auf langsamen Systemen.

Als dann das Nötigste installiert war, zeigte sich dann wieder einmal, dass ich als Gentoo-User wohl doch zu "verwöhnt" für *BSD bin.  :Rolling Eyes: 

XFCE wurde nicht automatisch als Session im gdm aufgenommen, kein "rc-update" System, kein "Automatismus".

Irgendwie habe ich es dann doch hinbekommen und war gespannt auf den ersten Test, reboot, automatischer gdm-start und...

...und?...hallo?...*schnaaarch*

OK, ich weiß, es war noch der "unkonfigurierte" Kernel, ich weiß auch, dass es binaries waren...aber seit wann benötigt X so unglaublich lange zum starten (und das auf einem so schnellem System?). Es dauerte, grob geschätzt, ca. eine Minute, bis X gestartet war, ich konnte nur an der HD-LED erkennen, ob sich überhaupt noch was tat, ansonsten wäre ich wohl von einem Fehler ausgegangen. Aber das war erst X! Der Start von gdm dauerte noch länger, und das obendrein mit einem hässlichem grau-gerastertem Hintergrund, obwohl ich die gleichen Einstellungen wie in meiner Gentoo gdm.conf benutzt habe (und da ist der Hintergrund einfach schlicht schwarz).

Zeigte für mich: auch Geschwindigkeit mal wieder sehr "relativ" und ich fand es wieder beeindruckend, diese Mal allerdings im Negativen.

Zum Schluss des Ganzen habe ich mich dann eingeloggt, XFCE startete nach einer Weile....und verabschiedete sich ohne Fehlermeldung wieder....wieder warten...und ich war wieder beim gdm.  :Laughing: 

Ich habe ca. drei Wochen mit dem System gefrickelt, habe x Möglichkeiten durchprobiert, aber es nicht so zum Laufen bekommen, wie ich es wollte.

Danach habe ich gesucht, und zum Glück noch meine Gentoo bootstrap-CD gefunden, Gentoo stage1 Installation und alles lief ohne jegliches Problem von Anfang an.

Und siehe da, als ich wieder auf Gentoo war, gab es auch XFCE4 und OpenOffice 1.1 im stable tree  :Very Happy: 

Jetzt hoffe ich nur noch, dass die 2.6er-Kernels möglichst schnell in  den gentoo-sources landen und ein wenig an Geschwindigkeit bringen.

mein Fazit:

1.: portage ist ein Segen

2.: rc-update unc co. sind ein Segen

3.: "stable" und "schnell" sind sehr relativ

4.: FreeBSD wirkt auf mich alt, angestaubt und dabei paradoxerweise nicht ausgereift

5.: Gentoo wirkt als Gegensatz innovativ und benutzerfreundlich

6.: die Gentoo-Community hat mir auch gefehlt

7.: ich bin froh, wieder auf Gentoo zu sein und wieder "hier" zu sein  :Very Happy: 

Gruß,

M.

----------

## ian!

 *MaJor_PerMutation wrote:*   

> 6.: die Gentoo-Community hat mir auch gefehlt
> 
> 7.: ich bin froh, wieder auf Gentoo zu sein und wieder "hier" zu sein 

 

Willkommen Zuhause!  :Wink: 

ian!

----------

## MatzeOne

zumal ist seit der kernel 2.6er - reihe der geschwindigkeitsvorteil von freebsd gegenüber linux weg...

und ausserdem hat gentoo etwas geschafft, was kein linux und unix je geschafft hat... mich komplett von windows kurieren  :Very Happy: 

willkommen zuhause, major

----------

## Donnergurgler

Na ich muss da mal eine Lanze für *BSD brechen   :Very Happy: 

ohne hier einen Flame War anzuzetteln (und das Thema hat das Zeug

dazu).

@MaJor_PerMutation:

Ich denke du bist schon so von Gentoo vorbelastet und von vornherein

überzeugt gewesen, dass dir jede Abweichung von der Norm (=Gentoo)

eigentlich nicht gefallen konnte.

Daher nur ganz kurz:

Die 'BSD-Derrivate sehen sich sehr stark als Server-Systeme.

Warum sollten also in diesem Zusammenhang nach einer Installation mehr

als der sshd und sendmail laufen? sshd für die sichere Remote-

Administration und sendmail um diverse Meldungen, die nicht

in den Logs vorkommen, per Mail an den Root zu schicken.

Sicherer gehts nicht. Alles was man zusätzlich braucht, muss der Admin

auch zusätzlich installieren und behält so den Überblick über das System.

Warum sollte daher in der Installdoku stehen, wie man XFree86 installiert

und Konfiguriert? Ich brauche auf meinem Server kein X und Du?

Und BTW: Eine Swap-Partition muss nicht eingerichtet werden, sollte

dann aber (der Form halber) freigelassen werden.

Was allerdings stimmt: PORTAGE verwöhnt seine Anwender

so sehr, dass man es eigentlich nicht mehr missen möchte   :Cool: 

Ciao,

Jens

----------

## Korsakov

Kurz: *lol* Da hat sich aber jemand zuweit über den Tellerrand gelehnt. FreeBSD ist bei weitem nicht mit Gentoo vergleichbar. Zwei gänzlich verschiedene Systeme/Distributionen, mit unterschiedlicher Geschichte und unterschiedlichen Absichten.

 *MaJor_PerMutation wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In dieser Konfiguration waren Module des Kernels vorhanden und aktiviert zu hardware, welche mein Rechner noch nicht einmal von Weitem gesehen hat, geschweige denn eingebaut.
> 
> (Beispiel: PCMCIA)
> ...

 

Das System verlangt vom Administrator, dass der er weiß (und das sollte er wirklich wissen), was in dem Rechner drin steckt.

 *Quote:*   

> (Beispiel: Netzwerkkarte)
> 
> Also habe ich alles rausgeschmissen, was definitv falsch war und gehofft, dass der Rest der hardware noch erkannt wird.

 

Erkannt wird gar nichts. Da existiert nicht einmal der Ansatz einer automatischen Erkennung.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich finde diese "Vorauswahl" bis heute merkwürdig, warum so einer Konfiguration keine vernünftige hardware-Erkennung vorschalten? Oder boot-Optionen a la Gentoo?

 

Gibt es. Steht im Handbuch.

 *Quote:*   

> [...] in der step-by-step Installationsanleitung des Handbuches meines Erachtens nicht erwähnt.

 

Die richtet sich vorrangig an eine Installation über eine bootbare CD-ROM.

 *Quote:*   

> Nach der Kernel-Konfiguration kam "sysinstall" zum Vorschein.
> 
> Eine System-Installation-Tool auf ncurses-Basis (??? bzw. BSD-Gegenstück zu ncurses).

 

Nein, kein Gegenstück. Das ist "ncurses".

 *Quote:*   

> Einer der nächsten Schritte war die Festplatteneinrichtung.
> 
> Anders als bei linux ist bei FreeBSD diese in zwei Schritte unterteilt.
> 
> Der erste Schritt besteht darin, ein sog. "slice" für FreeBSD zu erstellen. Im nächsten Schritt werden in diesem slice die Partitionen erstellt.
> ...

 

Machst du doch in den zwei Schritten. Erst partitionieren und dann ein Typ festlegen. (fdisk und label) Nichts anderes.

 *Quote:*   

> Der Installtion-Guide schwieg sich weiterhin darüber aus, ob in jedem BSD-slice eine /swp vorhanden sein muss oder ob es möglich ist, eine /swp-Partition auf eine andere Festplatte "auszulagern" und die main-hd ohne /swp zu benutzen.

 

/swp? Gibt's das etwa unter Linux? Mir war so als würde dafür schon immer eine Extrapartition abgestellt werden. Das Installationshandbuch nennt übrigens die Swap-Partition; es sagt sogar, dass ein guter Richtwert, das zwei bis dreifache der Größe des physischen Arbeitsspeichers dafür ist.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe mich für die "mininmal"-Installation entschieden, welche das base-system sowie 'basic encryption' services(?) enthielt.

 

Uuh. Ein Fehler für Einsteiger.  :Wink:  Da sollte man schon eine etwas fettere Installation wählen.

 *Quote:*   

> Nach einer letzten Bestätigung wurden, die Partitionen eingerichtet und der Installtionsprozess, den man auf vt2 genau verfolgen konnte, begann. Installationsprozess? Bei einer source-distri?

 

Was verstehst du unter einer "Source-Distribution"? Das Basissystem wird keineswegs aus Quellen erst kompiliert. Das kannst du anschließend tun, wenn du langeweile hast.

 *Quote:*   

> Ja genau, wer gedacht hat, FreeBSD würde die sourcen downloaden und dann einen bootstrap wie Gentoo zu beginnen, hat sich leider geirrt.

 

Um Gottes Willen, wer behauptet das? Den sollte man lynchen. Binärpakete sind schon sinnvoll, denn die Installation sollte sich nicht auf mehrere Tage ausdehnen.

 *Quote:*   

> Mein Freude als bekennender stage1-Gentooist war demensprechend getrübt. 

 

Wie gesagt: Es stellt kein Problem dar, es anschließend zu tun.

 *Quote:*   

> 'Interessant' fande ich dann noch, dass 'ports' anscheinend auf dem deutschen main server nicht vorhanden war, und ich auf den globalen main server ausweichen musste dafür.

 

Diese Erscheinung kann ich nicht erklären. 

 *Quote:*   

> Und stellte als Erstes fest, dass sendmail und sshd liefen.
> 
> (Warum?)

 

Man stelle sich vor, man hätte keinen lokalen Zugriff auf den Rechner. Wie wolltest du ihn dann ohne sshd bedienen? Server stehen meistens bestenfalls eingeschloßen in einem gut klimatisierten Raum, wo es weder Tastatur noch Maus an dem Rechner gibt.

sendmail wird von vielen Programmen zur Statusmeldung an den Administrator verwendet.

 *Quote:*   

> 1.: Eine shell (csh afaik), die als als (FreeBSD)-default, kein 'delete' auf 'delete', sondern ein 'backspace' auf der 'del'-Taste liegen hat, ist unglaublich nervig.

 

Jo, darum installiere ich mir als erstes bash und lege eine korrekte Interpretation der Tasten inklusive Sonderzeichen fest.

 *Quote:*   

> Daraufhin wollte ich mit dem Kompilieren loslegen.
> 
> Natürlich habe ich mit xfree angefangen. 

 

Jo, *lol*. Lieber erstmal das fertige Paket installieren, eh man sich einem halben Tag lang Kompilierermeldungen anschaut. Das gleiche ist für OpenOffice zu empfehlen. Wenn man mal Zeit hat, dann kann man das machen.

 *Quote:*   

> Da habe ich dann zu spüren bekommen, wie man als Gentoo-User mit 'portage' verwöhnt wird 

 

"Was ich nicht weiß, macht mich nicht heiß". Es gibt sowohl Binärpakete als auch der Weg über die Quellen. Maximal mit einem Befehl auf der Konsole installierbar.

Will ich beispielsweise bash als fertiges Paket:

pkg_add -r bash

oder über die Quellen:

make -C /usr/ports/shells/bash2 install

Du siehst, das ist gar nicht viel komplizierter als "emerge".

 *Quote:*   

> Kein emerge xyz, keine (im install handbook) beschriebene Möglichkeit, sich auf "einfachem" Wege anzeigen zu lassen, was alles in's System eingebunden wird, wenn ich ein bestimmtes Paket brauche, keine USE-Flags.

 

Kennst du den Namen des Programms:

make -C /usr/ports search name="programm"

Da bekommst du Name, Info, Position in den Ports, Abhängigkeiten zur Installation und zur Laufzeit.

Sucht mal nach einem Quake3- oder Halflife-Server, dann funktioniert:

make -C /usr/ports search key="halflife"

Welches Handbuch hast du eigentlich verwendet? Das ist in Kapitel 4 schön und ausführlich Schritt für Schritt beschrieben.

 *Quote:*   

> Die sourcen werden als default anscheinend nicht von zentralen FreeBSD-Mirrors gezogen, sondern entsprechend der Pakete von den ensprechenden Paketen "zusammengesucht".

 

Die fertigen Binärpakete sind alle auf einem FreeBSD-Server, aber die Quellpakete von über 9000 Programmen aus dem Port-System zu beherbergen und aktuell zu halten, ist etwas übertrieben.

 *Quote:*   

> Zum Thema Geschwindigkeit: Ich habe noch nie eine Compiler (gcc 2.95) so schnell rennen sehen auf meinem System, wirklich beeindruckend.

 

Das kannst du auch mit Linux-Distributionen haben. gccs Geschwindigkeit ist antiproportional zur Versionsnummer, d.h. 2.95.x ist schneller als 3.1.x ist schneller als 3.3.x usw.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn also Paket x Paket y benötigt, Paket y aber Paket z, und Paket z Paket xyz benötigt, wird so lange rekursiv gesprungen/abgearbeitet, bis die Abhängigkeiten erfüllt sind.
> 
> 

 

*lol* Das wird nicht passieren. Darauf wird schon geachtet.

 *Quote:*   

> Meiner Meinung nach ist 'portage' in diesem Punkt wesentlich besser, weil es die Abhängigkeiten vorher installiert.

 

Wie jetzt? Genau das macht doch FreeBSD auch!? Erst die Abhängigkeiten installieren und dann das eigentliche Programm.

"Installiere Programm X"

"Programm X benötigt Y ... Y vorhanden."

"Programm X benötigt Z ... Z nicht vorhanden."

"Installiere Programm Z"

"..."

"Programm Z fertig"

"Beginne nun Programm X zu installieren"

Es gibt beim Installationsprozess mehrere Phasen. Die Konfiguration, die Kompilierung der Quellen und schließlich die Installation. Die Abhängigkeiten werden während der Konfiguration aufgelöst.

 *Quote:*   

> Als ich dann CVSup "installiert" habe um 'ports' auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen, wurde mir dann mein Denkfehler klar, als ich las, dass das 'ports'-System keine Unterteilung in 'stable" und 'unstable' (oder sonstiges) hatte.

 

Jein, indirekt. Es viele Port-Bäume. Einen festen unveränderlichen für jedes RELEASE. Jeweils einen immer aktuellen für jeden Zweig (4.x und 5.x). Alles was aktuelles 4.x ist, ist STABLE. Alles von 5.x ist CURRENT. Mit 4.9 kann man sich nicht ausversehen einen 5.x Port-System installieren, ohne es zu wissen.

Weiterhin bezeichnet STABLE und CURRENT nicht den Status der Programme. Die FBSD-Entwicklermannschaft kann unmöglich Gewährleistung für die bereits erwähnten 9000 Ports liefern. Wenn du etwas 100% arbeitendes brauchst, dann installiere die vorkompilierten Pakete.

 *Quote:*   

>  (world-update?) 

 

Ja, alles. Die ganze FreeBSD-Welt auf dem Rechner. Ein Befehl und das ganze System wird komplett neukompiliert.

 *Quote:*   

> Auf jeden Fall fand ich die Unterteilung in sourcen und ports recht verwirrend, besonders, wenn einige ports auch noch als sourcen vorhanden sind und umgekehrt.

 

Jetzt verwirrst du den Leser dieses Beitrags aber mehr.

 *Quote:*   

> Für mich hat sich dadurch jedenfalls gezeigt, wie relativ das "stable" ist.

 

Gib mir einen stinknormalen Benutzerzugang zu einem beliebigen Linux-System und ich zeig' dir wie relativ "stable" in jedem Fall ist; nicht nur bei FBSD. *fg*

 *Quote:*   

> Als mir das ganze zu bunt wurde, habe ich einfach zu Testzwecken, xfree, XFCE4 und gdm als binaries installiert.

 

Weise Entscheidung.  :Wink: 

Im oft erwähnten Handbuch gibt es übrigens auch eine Anleitung zur Installation und Konfiguration von X.

 *Quote:*   

> Irgendwie habe ich es dann doch hinbekommen und war gespannt auf den ersten Test, reboot, automatischer gdm-start und...
> 
> ...und?...hallo?...*schnaaarch*
> 
> OK, ich weiß, es war noch der "unkonfigurierte" Kernel, ich weiß auch, dass es binaries waren...aber seit wann benötigt X so unglaublich lange zum starten (und das auf einem so schnellem System?). Es dauerte, grob geschätzt, ca. eine Minute, bis X gestartet war, ich konnte nur an der HD-LED erkennen, ob sich überhaupt noch was tat, ansonsten wäre ich wohl von einem Fehler ausgegangen. Aber das war erst X! Der Start von gdm dauerte noch länger, und das obendrein mit einem hässlichem grau-gerastertem Hintergrund, obwohl ich die gleichen Einstellungen wie in meiner Gentoo gdm.conf benutzt habe (und da ist der Hintergrund einfach schlicht schwarz).

 

Hattest du jetzt nun eigentlich eine Swap-Partition erstellt gehabt? *lol*

 *Quote:*   

> Danach habe ich gesucht, und zum Glück noch meine Gentoo bootstrap-CD gefunden, Gentoo stage1 Installation und alles lief ohne jegliches Problem von Anfang an.
> 
> Und siehe da, als ich wieder auf Gentoo war, gab es auch XFCE4 und OpenOffice 1.1 im stable tree 
> 
> Jetzt hoffe ich nur noch, dass die 2.6er-Kernels möglichst schnell in  den gentoo-sources landen und ein wenig an Geschwindigkeit bringen.
> ...

 

The end ... ?

Gruß Korsakov

----------

## ralph

Also ich finde, dass es gute Gründe gibt, die für *BSD sprechen:

http://www.xs4all.nl/~marcone/bsdversuslinux.html

----------

## Korsakov

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Also ich finde, dass es gute Gründe gibt, die für *BSD sprechen:

 

*lol* Der bärtige Typ mit der roten Propellermütze...  :Razz: 

----------

## mflatischler

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Also ich finde, dass es gute Gründe gibt, die für *BSD sprechen:
> 
> http://www.xs4all.nl/~marcone/bsdversuslinux.html

 

 :Mr. Green:  jop  :Wink: 

----------

## MaJor_PerMutation

Oha...scheint ein heißes Eisen zu sein, was ich da angefasst habe. Also der Reihe nach.

 *Donnergurgler wrote:*   

> Na ich muss da mal eine Lanze für *BSD brechen  
> 
> ohne hier einen Flame War anzuzetteln (und das Thema hat das Zeug
> 
> dazu).
> ...

 

Ganz klar und deutlich:

Ich bin ebenfalls nicht an einem Flame War interessiert.

Ich bin mir klar darüber und das sollte sich jeder sein, dass dieser Bericht 100%ig subjektiv ist, ich habe und werde nie, behaupten, dass Linux-Distribution xyz oder *BSD schlechter (oder besser ist) als Gentoo, was ich aber getan habe, war, meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit anderen System zu berichten und meine persönlichen Vergleiche mit Gentoo zu ziehen und meine persönlichen Fazits.

Also kurz: Ich werde nie sagen "Distri xyz/ *BSD ist besser/schlechter, weil ...."

sondern nur: "Distri xyz *BSD gefällt (mir persönlich) besser schlechter/weil ...", mehr sollte der Text auch nicht darstellen.

 *Donnergurgler wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @MaJor_PerMutation:
> 
> Ich denke du bist schon so von Gentoo vorbelastet und von vornherein
> ...

 

Öhm...Gentoo stellt für mich keineswegs die "Norm" dar.

Die "Norm" stellt für mich (in Deutschland) sowas wie Suse (oder natürlich Windows) dar.

Gentoo steht für mich definitv über der "Norm" oder: hebt sich im positiven Sinne ab von der Norm.

Und das mir jede Abweichung von Gentoo nicht gefallen "konnte", ist schlichtweg falsch.

Ich mag Veränderungen (mein Nickname hat schon seinen Sinn) und ich bin auch gerne bereit, mich mit einem System längere Zeit auseinanderzusetzen, wenn es für mich im Nachhinein das im Moment erreichbare "Optimum" darstellt.

Ich habe ja auch die Punkte genannt, die mich an FreeBSD gereizt haben (und Benutzerfreundlichkeit war nicht dabei). Hätten sich diese Punkte auch so bestätigt, wie ich sie mir erhofft habe, wäre ich vermutlich kein Gentoo-User mehr. (und hätte dann einen flame war gestartet  :Shocked:   :Wink: )

Aber in einem Punkt hast du Recht: So, wie ich es bis jetzt "kennengelernt" habe, gefällt es (=FreeBSD) mir nur sehr bedingt.

 *Korsakov wrote:*   

> Kurz: *lol* Da hat sich aber jemand zuweit über den Tellerrand gelehnt. FreeBSD ist bei weitem nicht mit Gentoo vergleichbar. Zwei gänzlich verschiedene Systeme/Distributionen, mit unterschiedlicher Geschichte und unterschiedlichen Absichten.
> 
> 

 

Ob vergleichbar oder nicht, darüber lässt sich streiten (oder besser: nicht streiten). Das beide System unterschiedliche "Absichten" haben, war mir von Anfang an klar.

Zum Rest deiner Erläuterungen: Sie sind vermutlich technisch einwandfrei richtig!

Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass ich alle Möglichkeiten und Wege in Bewegung gesetzt habe, ich habe nur beschrieben, wie es sich für mich dargestellt hat.

Ob der Versuch für mich gescheitert ist, weil ich vielleicht ein *BSD-n00b bin, nicht das Handbuch lesen kann, zu dumm bin, eine swap-Partition einzurichten (ad2s1b 384MB), ob  *BSD vielleicht doch besser als Server denn als Desktop geeignet ist und ob das nun ein Einzelfall eine besonders dummen DAUs ist oder vielleicht doch mehrere Menschen bei der Einrichtung Probleme haben/hatten, soll jeder für sich entscheiden, wenn er denn will. Ich werde es nicht tun.

Hätte ich zur Zeit einen freien Rechner, wäre der "Versuch" für mich vermutlich auch noch nicht beendet, aber das dieser Rechner im Moment mein einziger freier PC ist, verwende ich eben das System, welches für mich, mit meinem (nicht-)Wissen und der Arbeit, die ich bereit bin in das System zu investieren, das ffür zur Zeit erreichbare "Optimum" darstellt.

*sigh* vielleicht sollten sollte es für solche Artikel noch ein extra warning label geben, sowas wie:

[OT] [Achtung: 100%ig subjektiv]: Artikelname [no flame wars please!]  :Wink: 

Also...nix für ungut, ich weiß ja jetzt, wen ich hier fragen muss, falls ich mal wieder vor habe, *BSD zu "testen"  :Very Happy: 

friedliche Grüße,

M.

----------

## Korsakov

 *Quote:*   

> Ganz klar und deutlich:
> 
> Ich bin ebenfalls nicht an einem Flame War interessiert.

 

Ich auch nicht. Ich schätze die Systeme so wie sie sind. Ich bin zwar ein bissl in FreeBSD verliebt, schreibe aber auch SuSE, Gentoo, und wie sie alle heißen eine Existenzberechtigung zu. Schließlich bietet diese Vielfalt die Möglichkeit zu wählen. Es gibt Slackware für den Freund des Spartanischen, es gibt Debian/Gentoo für die bequemen, SuSE für die, die einen schnellen Einstieg zu finden, ohne auf den Komfort von Windows zu verzichten, LFS für diejenigen mit zuviel Zeit und viele, viele mehr. Ich selber verwende aktiv Windows XP und bin auch direkt von SuSE auf FreeBSD umgestiegen.

 *Quote:*   

>  [...] meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit anderen System zu berichten und meine persönlichen Vergleiche mit Gentoo zu ziehen und meine persönlichen Fazits.

 

Ja, im Groben stimme ich ja auch überein; beim Desktop- und Heimeinsatz besteht noch viel Nachholbedarf, bevor es Linux oder gar Windows ersetzen kann.

 *Quote:*   

>  Hätte ich zur Zeit einen freien Rechner, wäre der "Versuch" für mich vermutlich auch noch nicht beendet, [...] 

 

Ich hab' auch erst mit Linux angefangen, als ich einen zweiten Rechner zur Verfügung hatte. FreeBSD kam dann auf den dritten Rechner. Irgendwann hatte ich soviel Wissen zusammen, dass ich Linux durch FreeBSD als Router, Firewall, Server, Gateway und Entwicklungs- bzw. Bastelrechner ersetzen konnte.

Gruß Korsa

----------

## MaJor_PerMutation

Na, um das Thema zum Abschluss zu bringen....

...es läuft immer wieder auf (uns allen) bekannte Punkte heraus.

Jeder benutzt das System, womit er am Besten zurecht kommt/welches er bevorzugt.

Jedes System hat Vor- und Nachteile und Daseinsberechtung für die verschiedenen User.

Flame-Wars sind überflüssig, nicht erwünscht, und waren auch nicht beabsichtigt.

Jeder hat seine Meinung zu verschiedenen Systemen.

Das war meine momentane Meinung/Sicht zu/von FreeBSD, mehr nicht.

In diesem Sinne...

...zurück zur Tagesordnung  :Wink: 

----------

